# Customer complaint question



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Does anybody know how many packages that are missing before you get deactivated off the Amazon Flex app.? I think someone said five within 500 packages? Does anyone know if that's correct.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I believe after the 4th one. What needs to be done now is keep track of how pac's you deliver until you hit the 500th one. Even if you get 2 more. I had 3 and 997 past the last 500th now.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Magic #4


----------

